# What is Your Hedgie Getting for the Holidays?



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Just thought this might be fun to share, and get some new ideas!

Mine are getting new stuffed animals, some treats (wet cat food), cat balls, and new food/water dishes. 









the dishes are kind of a gift for me too. The water bowl is wider and a little more shallow so it's easy to reach. The food "dish" is more like a little shelf that curves off the water bowl down to the floor, so even if they put their front feet on it or climb in the food, like Eloise loves to do, she won't knock anything over. All in one piece means they can't tip and push things around and it's one easy item to pick up and clean! Here's what it is: http://www.petco.com/product/112248/Petco-Food-and-Water-Bowl-For-Cats-in-Cream.aspx


----------



## AngelCake (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice gifts! I am sure your hedgehog(s) will be pleased.

I ordered my girl a cozy/fleece tunnel off etsy (she loves her cozy tunnels), it should arrive this week. Etsy is awful because I waste so much time looking at their cute, cozy items and spend more money than I should...

Other Christmas gifts I will hopefully get are a dig box, treats (baby food or cat treats), and I think a ferret tunnel or crinkle tunnel would be fun for her cage or at least floor time:
http://www.petco.com/product/13547/Marshall-Pet-Products-Super-Thru-way.aspx?CoreCat=LN_Ferret_Toys

My boyfriend is also suppose to help me sew a snuggle bag and liners for her litterbox.

Good idea with the bowl, I know Isis has been struggling reaching hers, so we made a fleece ramp for the time being. But I will probably get her a new food bowl.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been wondering what to get Idgie. He doesnt like the ball I got him. Maybe I will get him some new bowls... They are so hard to shop for!


----------



## LaggyBunny (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricochet is getting a fleece tunnel, crinkle tunnel, "ball pit", new blankets and cage liners, treats (canned cat food, fresh fruit etc), a few new toys to roll around and new hides. 

I have to say of all of my pets my hedgehog is the hardest to buy for. So picky!


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Sonic is getting a new wheel, a bunch of treats, a lil bed to go in his cage that is fleece, a new stuffy that is a hedgie that is dressed for Christmas.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

LaggyBunny said:


> I have to say of all of my pets my hedgehog is the hardest to buy for. So picky!


That is SO TRUE.

My little guy got a fleece tree to hide under for the holiday season, and I was ecstatic that he actually liked it. No idea what he'll think of his fancy new stylish snuggle-sacks yet...


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

Tuesday is getting a safer Carolina wheel for Christmas. I already have all sorts of fleece tunnels, sleep sacks and cuddle cups since I already have guinea pigs and they use them too.


----------



## zoetheshort (Dec 8, 2013)

Minnie Little Bean got a Carolina wheel- which she hasn't used- and a pot which I made for her. It weighs over 2lbs and has food/water compartments.


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I got Juliet a bunch of treats including; cat treats, mealworms, crickets, fruits and veggies (that she will never eat). And then new decorations and toys to play with, And a new thermostat and CHE. then i made her a bunch of snuggle bags, and little up-side-down sac mushroom things i call them, so i can carry her around and she can still look and smell everything  its my first Christmas with her, so i went a little over board and spent all my money on her;p


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I love all these ideas!! Can't wait to hear how everyones quill kids like them! Hoping my babies are as happy as I am with their new gifts. 
Annie - what is a fleece tree and where can I get one!?


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh my, I found some great gifts at Ikea today. But they are a surprise and Princess reads over my shoulder all the time (plus Daddy has not seen them yet).


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I take it from his insta-nap that little hedgehog appreciates his Christmas gift: a fishie snuggle-sack.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Penelope got a dump truck, a stuffed hedgehog friend, crumpled paper, empty boxes, a hedgehog story book, a new winter dress up outfit (I'm sure she will love), and some new photo props! She loves picture time (lol).


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

So far her favorite new toys in the play space are wrapping paper, bows, and most of all, the toilet paper tube. We could have just given her a wrapped toilet paper tube and she'd have been a very happy little princess.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2013)

that dump truck is the cutest idea ever!


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

The Senator got some baby receiving blankets. Burrowing in them is one of her favorite pastimes, so that seems to have been a win


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

For a late Christmas present I ordered off of ebay a Gymboree embroidered hedgehog receiving blanket. It's so cute and girly pink. I also ordered a girly color set of fleece tunnel, cuddle cup and sleeping sak from a friend online that make them by hand.


----------

